# أسمنت المقاوم



## طالب فلزات (19 أغسطس 2008)

أسمنت المقاوم​ 
​وصلتني في نهاية رسالة كلمني شكراً​ (ملحوظة- لمن لا يعلم- هي رسالة يمكنك إرسالها مجانيا عبر التليفون المحمول -يتم هذا في مصر - عن طريق كود خاص يختلف حسب كل شركة) عبارة ​أسمنت المقاوم يقاوم الكبريتات ويحمى المبنى​ فما هو التركيب الكيميائي لهذا النوع وما الفرق بينه وبين الأنواع الأخرى خاصة الأكثر استخداما منها​​


----------



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

_هل السؤال غامض؟_


----------



## مهاجر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

لا أعتقد أن سؤالك غامض ولكن ممكن سؤالك يلقى الإجابة الأفضل لو سأل في قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------

